# New Limited Edition Russian Watch



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Check this out. Described as a chronograph and priced at $695.00 on the bay.

161128201200


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Why does this listing - 161128206428 , have it priced at $490 :huh:

Looks to me like it should be more like $49, though I wouldn`t want one if it was going for $4.90


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Is this Raketa's move into the Toys 'R Us market?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

horrid even at 4.90 :wallbash:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I've just gone blind , take it away please


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

after that votr of confidence scott will definitely have his name down for one :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

As well as being overpriced, these new Raketas are apparently quite rare due to the Olympics Committee getting upset and banning Raketa from making any more.

More here: http://www.raketa.com/stopped-selling-watches-raketa-for-sochi/


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:bad: :bad: :bad: ...vile...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> :bad: :bad: :bad: ...vile...


 It's in excellent taste compared to some of Raketa's latest offerings.... New World Timer anyone?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought it has a lovely strap. :jump: :jump:


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Good god, its a watch for play days.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > :bad: :bad: :bad: ...vile...
> ...


 ooh: ooh: ooh: ooh: Stop posting that, I'm running out of fluids here... :alcoholic:

I'm glad they've spent all that money on PR and bashing the old ones just so they could come out with those disaster zones..


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Despite the fact they're making truly hideous timepieces, in fairness to Raketa they seem to be balancing this out by making some rather nice stuff too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, at least Raketagirl is really nice stuff... :naughty:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

My eyes!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


dear god , thats hideous. i prefer my gold one, i gave the silver one to my mother :thumbup:


----------

